# XML Dokumente erstellen



## richyo (2. Mrz 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin was JAVA und XML angeht leider nicht so firm daher meine Frage.
Wie erstelle ich XML Dokumente unter Java? Gibt es da irgendwas fertiges für,
oder muss ich mir da selber was basteln?

Bin für jeden Tipp und hinweis dankbar.

Gruss

Richard


----------



## DP (2. Mrz 2004)

ji!

mit jdom kann man ganz gut kleinere xml-files erstellen. hier: www.jdom.org

cu


----------

